# Shark Fishing Hammerhead



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

set baits out around 10pm...had this fella eat a whole 7lb bonita and 40 minutes later he was on the beach...really great fight and and release..8ft from nose to tail...hes still swimmin out there..go get em :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

Wow, who would have guessed fishing was great in Area 51? Just kidding, nice fish.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice catch, man. And bravo for getting him back in the water. Also...it looks like that fish is about to breathe fire. Kind of awesome.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like you photoshopped a pinfish. (JK!!!!) Great catch man! And yes, as stated above, kudos for releasing him.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

man that thing looks like it wants to eat me! :blink: good job on the realese though :thumbup:


____________________

******** rule :red_indian:


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Where did you get the bonita? I can't find any...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

AgentWD40 said:


> Where did you get the bonita? I can't find any...


I caught a whole cooler full last weekend in Navarre out in my kayak. Seen some off Fort Pickens today in the yak...but was catching big spanish every time I threw at them


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we caught the bonita offshore while snapper fishing


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

Great catch!! Congrats! Can't wait to catch my first hammerhead.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That is very cool!! Do Hammerheads come in close to shore?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

GoVols said:


> That is very cool!! Do Hammerheads come in close to shore?


Yep, seen 'em from the peir lots of times.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

GoVols said:


> That is very cool!! Do Hammerheads come in close to shore?


 
This one did !!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We hook a Hammer also yesterday 18 miles out . had him on 40# test for 45 Minutes .


----------

